
@Google - @Twitter To Start Indexing Links For Search - IsaacSchlueter
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/07/google-twitter-to-start-indexing-links-for-search/
======
garply
A couple days ago Fred Wilson suggested someone aggregate a user's twitter
links, so I actually started indexing and analyzing twitter links to provide a
constant stream of link previews (unfortunately, no search atm). Check it out:
<http://tweetlinx.com> (you need to sign in using oauth to get your links
indexed). Or just check out my page as a preview
<http://tweetlinx.com/markhuetsch>

------
falldowngoboom
um, this has been going on for a while. you post a link on twitter, and the
google crawler comes by almost immediately.

------
IsaacSchlueter
Favorite line in the article: _Twitter Search isn’t meant to replace Google,
that’d be dumb._

